# PHP 5.4, how to avoid?



## EasyTarget (May 18, 2012)

Hi, some advice please?

The PHP 5.4 upgrade appears to have very thoroughly broken the Horde framework. I _suspect_ that PHP 5.4 is not supported for Horde (though in typical fashion the Horde boys simply document PHP5 as their requirement, and the 'not supported' position appears to come from informal remarks from Horde devs in forums recently.) I need my webmail service back asap and have got thoroughly disheartened after an afternoon fighting this stuff.

So, I need to downgrade to PHP53, which I think I can do following previous postings on PHP downgrades here.

But: I thought that I'd float the steps and ask a question here before I start.

Deinstall lang/php5 and all its extensions (noting which ones I need).
Install lang/php53 and the relev*a*nt extensions (or maybe I'll use the php53-extensions metaport this time).
Rebuild all PHP dependencies via: [cmd=]portupgrade -rf lang/php53[/cmd]
Will Pear and the Horde (+other) ports that depend on 'php5' be OK with this? Or will they now give dependency problems forever more since it's php53 and not php5 that I have installed.

Sorry if the answer is obvious to the port 'masters' here, it's all a little bit fuzzy to me :-( 
and my server is not powerful and it will take half a day to recompile all this, so I'd rather not start if all I am doing is building extra headaches for myself now and forever more (I can go to something less 'leet' like openwebmail).


----------



## thelibrarian (May 24, 2012)

There's another thread on changing from lang/php5 to lang/php53 with instructions on how to do so here: http://forums.freebsd.org/showthread.php?t=32128


----------

